# Best complete bike for dj (geared)



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm helping my friend get into riding again and he needs a complete bike to get him started. He wants a geared hardtail for DJ and Urban, and after searching it doesn't seem like allot of the higher end DJ bikes are offered with geared set ups for 2012. I have a STP which has done me right so I suggested that but am looking for some options that are of the same caliber or better. Any suggestions in the 1000 + range, Geared, DJ geo?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

*B* said:


> I'm helping my friend get into riding again and he needs a complete bike to get him started. He wants a geared hardtail for DJ and Urban, and after searching it doesn't seem like allot of the higher end DJ bikes are offered with geared set ups for 2012. I have a STP which has done me right so I suggested that but am looking for some options that are of the same caliber or better. Any suggestions in the 1000 + range, Geared, DJ geo?


you're right, there aren't many DJ bikes with gears any more.

here's one, though.
ABSOLUT AL


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Yea, saw that one... its not really what I'm looking for. I did look at the 2012 STP and the 2012 Santacruz Jackal. Im not really familiar with the jackal. Any opinions?


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Haro Steel Reserve

Haro Bikes - Freestyle MTB - Steel Reserve 1.8


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

I ride a Transition Bank. Fun bike.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Jason B said:


> I ride a Transition Bank. Fun bike.


Yea dude, the Bank is nice!!! I think he is looking to spend around 1000 to 1500, but I will suggest the Bank as a top end choice.


----------



## Jerzyxb (Sep 15, 2008)

I can recommend the STP. I have a 2011 and have run it geared and ss. It's a fun bike and has taken all the abuse i have put it through. Try and ride a few different ones. I thought i needed the larger frame at 6'1" but ended up liking the regular a lot better.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Jerzyxb said:


> I can recommend the STP. I have a 2011 and have run it geared and ss. It's a fun bike and has taken all the abuse i have put it through. Try and ride a few different ones. I thought i needed the larger frame at 6'1" but ended up liking the regular a lot better.


I actually have a 2007 STP, which I love as a geared DJ/Street bike. +1 for the STP


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

santa cruz jackal


----------



## NarNar (May 28, 2014)

This thread may be dead buttttt

How much work is it to switch a bike from SS to say a 1x10? Are some bikes easier to do this on? Looking to get a dj bike for my pump track but also would like to ride it around town. 
Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

As long as the frame has a derailleur hanger, should be a piece of cake


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

NarNar said:


> This thread may be dead buttttt
> 
> How much work is it to switch a bike from SS to say a 1x10? Are some bikes easier to do this on? Looking to get a dj bike for my pump track but also would like to ride it around town.
> Any info greatly appreciated.


I believe there is some kind of adapter for horizontal dropouts to add a derailleur hanger, but I've never done it or really looked into it.

A medium gear ratio (like 55 gear inches) should be okay for riding around town singlespeed, but I can appreciate 1x9 as well. I ride my transition double 4x/slope bike around town. Impractical as full sus totally not necessary, but it's my only geared bike at the moment. Still enjoyable ride tho. Switch on pro-pedal and add tire pressure and it's good to go. Although I might build some kind or urban/cross bike soon.


----------

